# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  δοκιμη

## Giorgos_finch

[IMG]18[/IMG]δοκιμη φοτωγραφιας

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Πως βάζουμε φωτογραφίες;

----------


## amastro

Τις φορτώνεις στο imgur μετά με αντιγραφή-επικόλληση τις ανεβάζεις στο μήνυμα.
Ευκολάκι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως σε βοήθησει και αυτό: Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Ευχαριστώ

----------

